# Flashing ID4 to ID6?



## Gurz (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m sure it’s been asked before but is there a guide on how to flash ID4 to ID6 for the F32s? I can’t seem to find anything.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never seen a Guide per se'. And while It is possible, it is not advisable. ID4 Hardware has 2 Gb of Ram whereas ID5/6 has 4 Gb. If you flash ID4 Hardware with ID5/6 Firmware, it will run slow, and suffer frequent reboots as it does not have enough memory. You will also need new OEM Map FSC Code or EVO Patch & complete non-OEM FSC Code set. Also, unless car has a functional ATM module, you will loose all Telematics (e.g. RTTI).


----------



## Gurz (Dec 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I've never seen a Guide per se'. And while It is possible, it is not advisable. ID4 Hardware has 2 Gb of Ram whereas ID5/6 has 4 Gb. If you flash ID4 Hardware with ID5/6 Firmware, it will run slow, and suffer frequent reboots as it does not have enough memory. You will also need new OEM Map FSC Code or EVO Patch & complete non-OEM FSC Code set. Also, unless car has a functional ATM module, you will loose all Telematics (e.g. RTTI).


Hi,

I want to keep all my functions, the only reason I want Id6 is due to apple carplay. I heard that as long as you use Google Maps it shouldn’t be a problem regarding the RAM?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gurz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to keep all my functions, the only reason I want Id6 is due to apple carplay. I heard that as long as you use Google Maps it shouldn’t be a problem regarding the RAM?
> 
> thanks


I hear from others they have issues beyond just Navigation. 

If car has TCB and not ATM, you will lose all Telematics.

And if car has APIX1 screen, you will be stuck on 18-03 firmware, in which case CarPlay is limited to 3/4 Screen not Full Screen.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Gurz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to keep all my functions, the only reason I want Id6 is due to apple carplay. I heard that as long as you use Google Maps it shouldn’t be a problem regarding the RAM?
> 
> thanks


If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm


Full Screen with APIX1?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes Shawn i tried several ones, only touch function is missing because of apix1. Evo version would be N after flash.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Elthox said:


> Yes Shawn i tried several ones, only touch function is missing because of apix1. Evo version would be N after flash.


Ok, so yeah, that's 18-03. I went brain dead for a moment thinking 18-03 was not Full Screen, but it is.


----------



## mumar1 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Full Screen with APIX1?


H


----------



## mumar1 (9 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm





Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm


Hi would you be able to tell me how to do the update stably, thanks


----------



## tonyceccato4 (8 mo ago)

I would love to know how to perform the upgrade too. Thanks for helping.


----------



## sergio.pereira077 (Jul 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Full Screen with APIX1?





Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm





Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm


 ím interested can you help me please


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

sergio.pereira077 said:


> ím interested can you help me please


Sent you a message


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have mod files to update id4 to id6.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sergio.pereira077 (Jul 20, 2021)

juantg93 said:


> I have mod files to update id4 to id6.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


ok an they are stable


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

sergio.pereira077 said:


> ok an they are stable


Que nombre mas español.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## montie (7 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> If flashed properly you will have stable id6 and full screen carplay. If interested reply to my pm


Hi mate, can you drop me a pm on this?


----------



## I Hani (7 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> Sent you a message


Interested too


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Pms sent


----------



## whammie (Apr 12, 2010)

Elthox,

I am interested in this too can you PM me with details for an preLCI 2014 X3.

Thanks
Michael


----------

